# Heat pressing your finished screen printing?



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

HI, 

Looking for feed back please, I just print 50 100% Poly Baseball Jersey's. It was a 4 color logo which came out ok...which I was surprised hah. 

My question is I have to put numbers on the front so I have to heat press the logo...I could put something over the logo or just use the non-stick sheet and press the logo and it makes the logo nice and smooth....is that ok?

Like after I press it the logo is very smooth and seems great....do you guys feel it's ok??? Does it hurt the print? I already cured it with my dryer.

Any Feed back would be great.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

You will be fine, I use the parchment paper and the extra effort pressing them gives a better finish and it guarantees curing the ink. Sometimes printing on 100% poly I would find a small area where the ink didn't quite fill the ribs in the material...the pressing takes care of that also.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Filth Ink said:


> HI,
> My question is I have to put numbers on the front so I have to heat press the logo..
> Joe


Maybe next time heat press the numbers first then do the screen printing.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

rastoma said:


> Maybe next time heat press the numbers first then do the screen printing.


Yes I understand what your saying but the placement would of been to hard. But thank you for your feed back honestly.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Viper Graphics said:


> You will be fine, I use the parchment paper and the extra effort pressing them gives a better finish and it guarantees curing the ink. Sometimes printing on 100% poly I would find a small area where the ink didn't quite fill the ribs in the material...the pressing takes care of that also.


Viper Thank you man, I've been waiting to finish this job and with your fast feed back I now can finish it! 

This forum is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We raise the surface about 1/4" beneath the area where I am placing the numbers. This would keep my screenprint from making contact with the heat platen. Then, place a teflon sheet over the platen before pressing.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok I see...


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Now I having an issue with when I peel the clear piece off the thermo-film after I heat press it...its sticking pretty good and causing the name and number to come up....any suggestions?


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You need to peel the carrier sheet right away.


----------

